# Lyft streak AKA LOL



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

This whole plan looks like it was conceived by a middle school marketing student. They could not have been more vague about the plan if they tried. They don’t give us any formula or specifics of how it works and how much we can earn. The whole thing is geared toward getting drivers to accept their $hitty pings from far away in hopes of earning a bonus. What Lyft does not realize is that they had a great power driver bonus plan but started reducing the amount the driver can earn, while increasing the number of rides necessary to earn a bonus. They screwed us over on the power driver bonus and we remember. We also know that Lyft is hurting for both drivers and passengers. Their desperation is evident in all the programs, messages and emails we receive trying to encourage us to save them from going down the drain. 

Here’s a tip for Lyft. Stop screwing over your drivers!! 

The people at lift think their marketing team is coming up with some really cool ideas. What they don’t realize is that their drivers are their best marketing tool. Screw over your drivers and it takes one hell of a lot of money to overcome the negative publicity passengers may hear from their driver during the ride.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Hmmm....I'm guessing I'm not the only one makes each ride their last ride and then log back on when I finish to avoid stacked pings. This sounds like a counter to that. Nice try Lyft but I'll pass.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Absolutely pathetic rant. My god the crybabies on this forum. 

Lyft gives full details on how it works.
You arent obligated to pick up a ride.
If you do, though, you can make a little additional money. If not, if its too far for example, then its business as usual for you. 

You must be a real charmer in real life.


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> Absolutely pathetic rant. My god the crybabies on this forum.
> 
> Lyft gives full details on how it works.
> You arent obligated to pick up a ride.
> ...


Agree, I personally like the extra money


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

How much more barney style do you need it. They show screen shots and step by step. How i see this is a reward for drivers that accept more rides than others and who drive for money and not being little babies about it. You want to make more money stop declining request.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> Absolutely pathetic rant. My god the crybabies on this forum.
> 
> Lyft gives full details on how it works.
> You arent obligated to pick up a ride.
> ...


Please set aside the personal insults and show me the details, even a basic formula or plan specifics. Not the pathetic example Lyft added to their pathetic FAQ.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Please set aside the personal insults and show me the details, even a basic formula or plan specifics. Not the pathetic example Lyft added to their pathetic FAQ.


There is no formula they will do it at certain times maybe random maybe busy or maybe the slow times. Why would you need a formula just drive normally and if you take it take it if you dont move along. Thw incentives will change also but most likely be around $25 or $30 extra


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> How much more barney style do you need it. They show screen shots and step by step. How i see this is a reward for drivers that accept more rides than others and who drive for money and not being little babies about it. You want to make more money stop declining request.


Wow! How does that Lyft kool aid taste? I asked about a formula or plan details. Show me. I drive for money, not wasting time driving 20 minutes to each pax. You keep lapping up the kool aid and being a good little lyfter who does everything you're told. Keep accepting every request so other drivers can make real money.



Jcposeidon said:


> There is no formula they will do it at certain times maybe random maybe busy or maybe the slow times. Why would you need a formula just drive normally and if you take it take it if you dont move along. Thw incentives will change also but most likely be around $25 or $30 extra


So..... just trust Lyft. Because they have proven themselves so trustworthy in the past. FYI, there HAS to be a formula or the computer program wouldn't function.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I will keep drinking it up as i continue to make money. I dont deadhead 30 miles to places and dont drive around searching for rides. I accept all rides as thats better than sitting around not being paid. Ive talked to other drivers in my market who just sit at the airport and they dont make shit compared to me.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> I will keep drinking it up as i continue to make money. I dont deadhead 30 miles to places and dont drive around searching for rides. I accept all rides as thats better than sitting around not being paid. Ive talked to other drivers in my market who just sit at the airport and they dont make shit compared to me.


So... according to your logic, driving 20-30 minutes (unpaid) to pick up a pax that might only make you $3.00 is better than taking closer Uber pings.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I dont get that kind of rides. People that are outside of the downtown area are staying in the wine country at the resorts and going into downtown or the airport so no i dont get $3 rides


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Please set aside the personal insults and show me the details, even a basic formula or plan specifics. Not the pathetic example Lyft added to their pathetic FAQ.


Lol, you want access to their algorithms that determine when they will send you a streak? Sorry, pal.

As for how it works, it couldn't possibly be anymore straightforward. And once again, if you don't want to accept a ping, you don't have to and there are no repercussions. Carry on with your usual strategy.

Ever lived a day in your life not being miserable and bitter? My guess is no, you havent.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

So many lyft shills in this thread lol #suckers


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> I dont get that kind of rides. People that are outside of the downtown area are staying in the wine country at the resorts and going into downtown or the airport so no i dont get $3 rides


You contradicted yourself with your two replies (screen shot attached)

If you don't deadhead or wait at the airport then you supposedly get only rides to and from the airport and wine country resorts, that are perfectly matched on both ends with a ping immediately upon your arrival. Hmmm.... how do you get airport rides without waiting in the queue? Nobody at the resorts ever goes anywhere but the airport? You never get a ping between the airport and resorts for a college kid going to work? You have never done a ride that earned you $3.00 or less?

Having done 4,000 rides for Uber and Lyft in two markets, one larger and one smaller than your market, I believe you are either:

A. The luckiest person alive
B. Full of baloney

Here's a hint, there is no such thing as luck.



Foober_Lyftz said:


> So many lyft shills in this thread lol #suckers


The funny thing is the shills don't realize how glaringly obvious they are.

"I accept every ping Lyft sends me" = either Lyft lapdog or Lyft shill, or both.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

No i dont get college kids that just go a few blocks. The college kids here for some reason only use uber. I get college kids for lyft but theyre going to the research centers which are about 15 to 20 mins away. Dont wait in queue as i drive early af and no one else is there.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It seems pretty clear to me, having plowed through the 14,000 word essay on how it works. Somebody absolutely killed their weekly meeting!

My takeaway is this: 

*Once you accept a Lyft ride during the Streak Period, do NOT log off Lyft when you get an Uber ride.*
Leave Lyft online, and hope you don't get a ping until you clear your Uber ride.
If you do get a ping during an Uber ride, accept it if you can, tell Uber No New Requests, and go get the Lyft pax after dropoff.
If you're 14 miles from your Uber dropoff, accept anyway and hope the Lyft pax cancels when they see you driving into the sunset.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

The only real question is what is the $$$ amount. The shor they sent showed $4. Didn't really wow. How many rides in a row do u have to accept. I too accept most rides. Certain am not a shill. But then I am onmy on Lyft.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Well the website FAQ said they will text you when streak is available. Which makes sense, they also do this for power drive.








I'm assuming that $ amount depends on the market. With my luck it'll be $2 for a 18 minute ping. Again, I feel this is a trick to keep people online, though it may be profitable if your market dictates a higher dollar amount.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

So do four 20 miles pickup for $4 bucks extra. You will probably earn a badge too .


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If you believe Lyft Badges, you'll believe the rest of it.

Just drive folks!


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> No i dont get college kids that just go a few blocks. The college kids here for some reason only use uber. I get college kids for lyft but theyre going to the research centers which are about 15 to 20 mins away. Dont wait in queue as i drive early af and no one else is there.


Who are you blowing at Lyft because you're the only one who doesn't get shetty rides


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

People, Lyft is trying to solve the problem of unpaid long pickups. So their idea (obviously) is to offer you a little extra if you take that ride instead of passing.

If that ride is close, bonus! Congrats! If not, well, here's a little extra for taking the drive.

Who knows if it will work as they hope. Time will tell. In the meantime, quit *****ing.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

JimKE said:


> It seems pretty clear to me, having plowed through the 14,000 word essay on how it works. Somebody absolutely killed their weekly meeting!
> 
> My takeaway is this:
> 
> ...


Isn't it based on completing rides rather than just accepting the requests?



Mista T said:


> People, Lyft is trying to solve the problem of unpaid long pickups. So their idea (obviously) is to offer you a little extra if you take that ride instead of passing.
> 
> If that ride is close, bonus! Congrats! If not, well, here's a little extra for taking the drive.
> 
> Who knows if it will work as they hope. Time will tell. In the meantime, quit *****ing.


If Lyft were really trying to solve the problem of long pickups, they could just pay us for the extra distance, rather than coming up wit some ridiculous shell game and calling it a bonus. As an independent contractor that is affected by these programs, I earn my right to complain about said programs when they are just plain lame.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Why waste time complaining about it? If you don’t like the idea, just don’t participate....


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> Who are you blowing at Lyft because you're the only one who doesn't get shetty rides


My market is just really good and i knoe where to drive. I work in the service industry so i get alerts when a bar or hotel is busy and head there. Example this morning got an alert that 1 place had around 500 people checking out today.


----------



## Chadman (Jun 2, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> View attachment 168975
> 
> 
> Hmmm....I'm guessing I'm not the only one makes each ride their last ride and then log back on when I finish to avoid stacked pings. This sounds like a counter to that. Nice try Lyft but I'll pass.


You can refuse a stacked ping w/o affecting your acceptance rate if you do it before dropping off your current ride. Just open the trip details and select "decline."


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Gerardoac1 said:


> Agree, I personally like the extra money


What's the guarantee that they will give you the number of requests that are needed for the time? If you don't get the number of requests then you certainly won't get the bonus and you end up wasting all of your time waiting for pings.... pings which are missed because you couldn't pick up Uber requests. Sounds like their way of Combating the drivers from using both systems at the same time...


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> Who are you blowing at Lyft because you're the only one who doesn't get shetty rides


No one these rides i get daily to start my morning.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

Mikek999 said:


> What's the guarantee that they will give you the number of requests that are needed for the time? If you don't get the number of requests then you certainly won't get the bonus and you end up wasting all of your time waiting for pings.... pings which are missed because you couldn't pick up Uber requests. Sounds like their way of Combating the drivers from using both systems at the same time...


Pretty much this.

Their way of stopping me from doing the 3-5 lyfts I do a day when uber is slow. If you want me to work more for you increase your rider base so that I get pings. There's nothing special to it - I have both apps on and uber pings first 95% of the time.

Uber also seems to have a much lower percentage of minimum fare rides IMO.

if you really want to steal drivers like me from uber though you should match my commission percentage from uber. I signed up there first so it's lower. By the time I signed up for lyft it had increased. Tips used to account for the difference but now that uber has tips too I just earn 5% less every time i take one of your fares.

Fine for when I have no other pings coming in but if you think I'm gonna switch to you exclusively you're on crack.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

I just received this from Lyft:
Get a $0.10 streak bonus when you complete 3 Lyft rides in a row. Accept or pick up the first ride between 2:30PM-4PM to cash in.
10 f&@$ing cents are they serious?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Mikek999 said:


> What's the guarantee that they will give you the number of requests that are needed for the time?


No time limit. As I read it, The first ride has to start in the hour. You then have all day to complete the other two rides. You just can't log off and you have to accept each one that comes your way. If the ride is not acceptable due to time use your own current strategy. If you get an Uber ping, leave the Lyft app on or off as you choose, again use your own strategy.

The only question I see unanswered, is what happens if the PAX cancels (for what ever reason). (Being vague on purpose so you can employ your own strategy.

If you do the three rides, you get a bonus. If not you get what you always get.



Ski Free said:


> I just received this from Lyft:
> Get a $0.10 streak bonus when you complete 3 Lyft rides in a row. Accept or pick up the first ride between 2:30PM-4PM to cash in.
> 10 f&@$ing cents are they serious?


Just saw this AFTER my previous post. Really, 10 f-ing cents. ROFLMAO.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

...


Ski Free said:


> I just received this from Lyft:
> Get a $0.10 streak bonus when you complete 3 Lyft rides in a row. Accept or pick up the first ride between 2:30PM-4PM to cash in.
> 10 f&@$ing cents are they serious?


What would be the first thing you'd spend your 10 cents on?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

This is a lyft tactic to keep u driving exclusively for lyft during peak hours, and away from uber. Turns out the tactic is a scam.

Tried the 5-ride version for fun and then I remembered after 3 rides exactly why drivers should never chase bonuses. The 3rd ride was a 4.2 pax I would have otherwise never accepted. The 4th was a scheduled pickup i drove 12 minutes for and waited an additional 8.

At this point i knew what was coming and deserved it for falling for this scam. You guessed it... 5th ride was a Line ride right thru downtown during rush hour. An hour later and $15 richer I was done.

Never again.


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerardoac1 said:


> Agree, I personally like the extra money


A whole $12


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

It is just a gimmick instead of just raising driver mileage pay and asking far away pax to add a pickup fee due to no nearby cars.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen. $0.10 you expect us to believe that?


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

aspiringnobody said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. $0.10 you expect us to believe that?










Like that?


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> View attachment 169344
> 
> Like that?


Wow. That's pretty amazingly insulting


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I really did not think Lyft could be that amazingly stupid. Wow. That almost makes me want to take every Lyft ping (while driving uber) and just keep driving. F-You Lyft!


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> View attachment 169344
> 
> Like that?


On one of these threads I jokingly said Lyft was run by Scrooge McDuck. I was wrong.

They are obviously run by Mr. Burns.

He figures you'll use that money for candy, not realizing (or caring) its not the turn of the century.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I can see needing one more to complete the streak. 8 people want to pile in and they refuse to cancel.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> I will keep drinking it up as i continue to make money. I dont deadhead 30 miles to places and dont drive around searching for rides. I accept all rides as thats better than sitting around not being paid. Ive talked to other drivers in my market who just sit at the airport and they dont make shit compared to me.


This sure the truth. Sitting at airports vaping and cackling like women will not make money. It's your business, find your money niche and take the rides that come to you instead of wasting gas surge chasing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jcposeidon said:


> How much more barney style do you need it. They show screen shots and step by step. How i see this is a reward for drivers that accept more rides than others and who drive for money and not being little babies about it. You want to make more money stop declining request.


Simple truth is...

if you decline everyhting over 15 minutes away, you'll get more trips per hour than if you accept everything.

10-15 ... who knows? you still might be better off waiting for a closer ping.

5-10 minutes and you ARE better off accepting everything


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Received my first “Streak” text this morning, for times I can not and never drive. I don’t even drive for Lyft anymore unless Uber is dead and there is prime time close by. They have also offered me a $500 incentive for 40 rides this week, which is really a stretch to do for me due to my FT job. I’m assuming that if I get a streak and were to meet the requirements for that streak that I could end up earning more than the incentive. Doesn’t sound like I’m in a good situation for either incentives to be in my favor unless I get 40 request for minimum fare rides. Lyft makes the choice of driving for them easy.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> View attachment 168975
> 
> 
> Hmmm....I'm guessing I'm not the only one makes each ride their last ride and then log back on when I finish to avoid stacked pings. This sounds like a counter to that. Nice try Lyft but I'll pass.


Plus logging off reduces ping distance radius


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I got one for $16 for 4 rides too . Seems like a good idea.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

Seems like they're sending these out just for rush hour. Trying to compete with uber's $3 bonus.

I'm half tempted to leave both apps on and take the lyft rides even if I'm on an uber. Pax cancellations don't count.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Has anyone seen this in their markets yet? Any details?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Docaces said:


> Has anyone seen this in their markets yet? Any details?


 Got 3 texts in the last few days 2 were last night. 2 were 5 rides for $25 and the other was 3 rides for $10


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Jcposeidon said:


> Got 3 texts in the last few days 2 were last night. 2 were 5 rides for $25 and the other was 3 rides for $10


That's not bad.... $3-5 a day


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Docaces said:


> That's not bad.... $3-5 a day


Nope and it gives 2 hrs to get the first ride. All my rides also were surged so it was a great payout.


----------



## RogerKohrman (Sep 1, 2017)

Easy $20

1 - Know an area that generates Line Rides more than others i.e. Campus housing. 
2- Head there and accept line request. 
3- Drop off and head back
4- Repeat till rides completed

Received notification of the streak and determined giving it a shot would not be too risky. I had to make 2 runs last night and picked a location that regularly surges. Surge was at 150 when I loaded 3 separate riders within 1 block of each other 14 minutes later they were dropped off at a $28.69 fare. 8 minutes to return to area and load 3 more at a 200 surge. Second fare was $39.40 $88.09 for 2 runs less than an hour and 6 rides credited towards power bonus.

Too many people whine without bothering to learn the system.

Unfortunately the forum does not share everything that could help people because of the competitiveness bred into the group it seems


I am not sure it affects pay out but if you read the instructions it clearly states that after completing the qualifying rides that you cash out. Does anyone know if that is really required?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

RogerKohrman said:


> Easy $20
> 
> 1 - Know an area that generates Line Rides more than others i.e. Campus housing.
> 2- Head there and accept line request.
> ...


I did the same thing went to an arr2a known for lines and was done within the hr and worked on getting a second one.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I got two streaks Saturday night for $12.00 each. No message, it just showed up on my app in place of the PDB. The first one seemed to be geared toward pulling me away from the prime time areas. The second included a big PT ride but the night was so freakishly busy, there was PT at all the hot spots most of the night. The $24.00 streak earnings were a drop in the bucket, compared to my earnings for the night, so no big impact in this instance.


----------



## Sung Hong (Oct 30, 2017)

I noticed it kicked in during high powerzones so you don't drive back. To keep you driving if you land outside one. It's easy to figure it's not worth it. I did one that was convient. The rest I ignore. Not worth it. But they figured it out too. It went form $4 $8 to $12 $16


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Currently waiting for my 4th and final streak request. Been over 2 hours since my first streak ride. I've never seen it so dead at this time!


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> Absolutely pathetic rant. My god the crybabies on this forum.
> 
> Lyft gives full details on how it works.
> You arent obligated to pick up a ride.
> ...


I think the OP is a shill for Uber.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

It's only 4 rides! Would've normally hit that an hour ago. Didn't think I'd have to go to campus. F'n...just completed my 4th ride. Took 2:45. Very atypical!


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> This whole plan looks like it was conceived by a middle school marketing student. They could not have been more vague about the plan if they tried. They don't give us any formula or specifics of how it works and how much we can earn. The whole thing is geared toward getting drivers to accept their $hitty pings from far away in hopes of earning a bonus. What Lyft does not realize is that they had a great power driver bonus plan but started reducing the amount the driver can earn, while increasing the number of rides necessary to earn a bonus. They screwed us over on the power driver bonus and we remember. We also know that Lyft is hurting for both drivers and passengers. Their desperation is evident in all the programs, messages and emails we receive trying to encourage us to save them from going down the drain.
> 
> Here's a tip for Lyft. Stop screwing over your drivers!!
> 
> The people at lift think their marketing team is coming up with some really cool ideas. What they don't realize is that their drivers are their best marketing tool. Screw over your drivers and it takes one hell of a lot of money to overcome the negative publicity passengers may hear from their driver during the ride.


Word



Dropking said:


> This is a lyft tactic to keep u driving exclusively for lyft during peak hours, and away from uber. Turns out the tactic is a scam.
> 
> Tried the 5-ride version for fun and then I remembered after 3 rides exactly why drivers should never chase bonuses. The 3rd ride was a 4.2 pax I would have otherwise never accepted. The 4th was a scheduled pickup i drove 12 minutes for and waited an additional 8.
> 
> ...


Word


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

I had one on Friday. 5 rides for $30. Took 2 hours to complete. All short pickups. All the rides were in 70-75% power zones, too. So made $80 for 2 hours. Easy money.


----------



## InCredit (Oct 5, 2016)

Did the streak at $28 for 7 rides on a Friday night...no bonus showed up. They email me to say that streak is over when pax cancels...Nice! It turns out that a re-route by Lyft ended the streak. Lesson learned is if you don't see the circle in your app, it's over. This was a nasty streak that took me into the worst parts of Detroit at 4am.

A 35 minute request would end it for me too.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

InCredit said:


> Did the streak at $28 for 7 rides on a Friday night...no bonus showed up. They email me to say that streak is over when pax cancels...Nice! It turns out that a re-route by Lyft ended the streak. Lesson learned is if you don't see the circle in your app, it's over. This was a nasty streak that took me into the worst parts of Detroit at 4am.
> 
> A 35 minute request would end it for me too.


I thought if thw pax cancels it doesnt affect the streak except for not counting towards it


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

InCredit said:


> Did the streak at $28 for 7 rides on a Friday night...no bonus showed up. They email me to say that streak is over when pax cancels...Nice! It turns out that a re-route by Lyft ended the streak. Lesson learned is if you don't see the circle in your app, it's over. This was a nasty streak that took me into the worst parts of Detroit at 4am.
> 
> A 35 minute request would end it for me too.


You need to call them because the rules clearly state a passenger cancel will not cancel the streak. But the 35 minute pickup does screw it anyway. But I don't know the demand in your area in the dead of night.

I've had good experiences so far.


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

Mista T said:


> People, Lyft is trying to solve the problem of unpaid long pickups. So their idea (obviously) is to offer you a little extra if you take that ride instead of passing.
> 
> If that ride is close, bonus! Congrats! If not, well, here's a little extra for taking the drive.
> 
> Who knows if it will work as they hope. Time will tell. In the meantime, quit *****ing.


What are you talking about??? The streak is excepting consecutive rides. Not for taking a long trip.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> This whole plan looks like it was conceived by a middle school marketing student. They could not have been more vague about the plan if they tried. They don't give us any formula or specifics of how it works and how much we can earn. The whole thing is geared toward getting drivers to accept their $hitty pings from far away in hopes of earning a bonus. What Lyft does not realize is that they had a great power driver bonus plan but started reducing the amount the driver can earn, while increasing the number of rides necessary to earn a bonus. They screwed us over on the power driver bonus and we remember. We also know that Lyft is hurting for both drivers and passengers. Their desperation is evident in all the programs, messages and emails we receive trying to encourage us to save them from going down the drain.
> 
> Here's a tip for Lyft. Stop screwing over your drivers!!
> 
> The people at lift think their marketing team is coming up with some really cool ideas. What they don't realize is that their drivers are their best marketing tool. Screw over your drivers and it takes one hell of a lot of money to overcome the negative publicity passengers may hear from their driver during the ride.


Anything Lyft or uber does is to benift them always. If these new drivers were alittle smarter we could all be making decent or good money.



Ski Free said:


> I just received this from Lyft:
> Get a $0.10 streak bonus when you complete 3 Lyft rides in a row. Accept or pick up the first ride between 2:30PM-4PM to cash in.
> 10 f&@$ing cents are they serious?


Lllmmmaaoo


----------

